# Epoxy in place of PR?



## SteveJ (Sep 5, 2014)

I am not yet able to cast, is it possible to get decent results using 5 minute epoxy instead of casting?  Like with a steampunk or watch parts pen?  I think I saw someplace where someone had done it, but my searches proved ineffective.

Thanks for your input.

Steve


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 5, 2014)

Regular 5-minute epoxy glue will turn yellow with age, so it's really not a good choice for clear casting.  You can, however, use West System 105 epoxy with 207 (special clear) hardener.  It will still color slightly, but not nearly as much and not nearly as soon.  The epoxy resin is easy to work with and very strong, but rather expensive.  Polyester casting resin (such as Silmar 41) is much more economical.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## mredburn (Sep 5, 2014)

THere is a water clear, epoxy  Epoxy 330.  It is about $6.00 for 2 tubes of 1/2 an ounce each. At $6.00 an ounce- a gallon  would be $768.00. Silmar41 is about $37.00 a gallon plus shipping.  Also it takes a while to dry, a long while.   Could you mix a little and build up a tube for no other reason than you can yes.  Rated times are 15 minutes to thicken  2 hours to harden.


----------



## Akula (Sep 5, 2014)

I only use epoxy for tubes ect.  I have not had any luck even using epoxy when setting stones or gears, only CA has worked and stayed clear.  I suggest not investing a lot of time and mess trying something that is going to fail.   Silmar 41 will be much easier and in the long run, faster and cheaper.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll assume that you're asking because of a PITH project to which I'm the recipient. The above is correct about regular 5 minute epoxy. Silmar is by far the most economical option. By all means, take your time (I won't complain), and if you have any other questions, don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## mark james (Sep 5, 2014)

I believe Mike (Indianaparrothead) uses the West epoxy with his watch parts blanks.  Give him a jingle.  :music:


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers.  SWMBO really doesn't want me to get into casting (something about it drawing me into the shop even more - you see we actually get along really well and she LIKES to spend time with me instead of me being alone in the shop!).  

I will however, search for what Mike has posted on the topic.

Steve


----------



## mredburn (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve let her do the casting.:biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 7, 2014)

SMJ1957 said:


> Thank you all for your answers.  SWMBO really doesn't want me to get into casting (something about it drawing me into the shop even more - you see we actually get along really well and she LIKES to spend time with me instead of me being alone in the shop!).
> 
> I will however, search for what Mike has posted on the topic.
> 
> Steve



Teach her to turn!


----------



## wyone (Sep 11, 2014)

I knew I liked Sharon.


----------

